# Inexpensive, nice looking sling/ juvenile enclosures



## rockcrawler (Nov 18, 2013)

Alright, so I have seen these for sale and I have seen others make them.  I decided to visit containerstore.com and buy the clear Amac containers ($3.79).  I visited roundvents.com to purchase the 1" and 2" inch vents that I needed (0.65 and $1.09).  I made ten of them in about 20 minutes time.  When drilling the containers, take it slow or you will crack the acrylic!  I borrowed a friend's 2" hole saw.  I think they turned out nice.  The grand total of this project was about $5.00 per container give or take...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice.  Are these the 2" vents you got?

http://www.roundvents.com/2-round-mill-aluminum-open-screen-vent-tab-style-RST-100-2.htm


----------



## rockcrawler (Nov 19, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Nice.  Are these the 2" vents you got?
> 
> http://www.roundvents.com/2-round-mill-aluminum-open-screen-vent-tab-style-RST-100-2.htm



Thanks.  
Yes, the ones that I have pictured are with the 2" vent.  I like the way the T's look in these enclosures.  If I did not have to pay shipping on the boxes, the cost per enclosure would have been about $4.00.   Maybe you are lucky enough to live near a container store location... If so, I am a little jealous.

---------- Post added 11-19-2013 at 06:55 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 1, 2013)

They look good. Thanks for this..More importantly, THANKS for showing who the vendor was for the vents!!!!


----------



## Tomoran (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow...very nice! Those look sweet. And thanks for posting the link to the vents...very cool of you! 

When drilling the holes, did you have any difficulty with the plastic melting from the friction?

Tom


----------



## shebeen (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's some Tween enclosures that I made using the 1" vents.  I used a 1" spade bit and cordless drill to drill the holes.  I first drilled a 1/8" pilot hole, then switched to the spade bit.  Slow speed and light pressure seemed to work best.  High speed will cause the acrylic to melt.  The black vents had a few small scratches from shipping but a Sharpie marker touched them right up.  I think I like the unpainted brushed aluminum vents better than the black.  The vents are also available painted in white and bronze.   The small enclosure is 3.5"x3.5"x4.3" and the large enclosure is 4.5"x4.5"x5".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 4, 2013)

Those are nice..thanks! Im glad you included the process of how you drilled the holes. Some people just right "drill" and don't take into account that they used different drill bits than most people would think of. I was wondering if a spade bit could be used successfully w/this material. Thanks!


----------



## stewstew8282 (Dec 8, 2013)

i used a forstner bit for the enclosures im in the process of making...very clean holes..


----------



## shebeen (Dec 8, 2013)

I found the Forstner bits, at least mine, tend cause more melting than the spade bits.  All that really matters, though, is that you get a reasonably clean hole of the correct size; the lip on the vents will cover any small tear out or irregularities.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 8, 2013)

shebeen said:


> I found the Forstner bits, at least mine, tend cause more melting than the spade bits.  All that really matters, though, is that you get a reasonably clean hole of the correct size; the lip on the vents will cover any small tear out or irregularities.


Yep that's true. I'm thinking I might not use screens at all. Instead of making X number of large holes, I may just measure the average area of a single hole and drill smaller holes instead that in total equal the area of a single vent. I'm not sure which way is easiest, many holes vs a hole-saw bit on the larger sizes. I watched Robc videos and I can see myself cracking some boxes with the hole-saw bit.


----------



## iamthegame06 (Dec 8, 2013)

shebeen said:


> Here's some Tween enclosures that I made using the 1" vents.  I used a 1" spade bit and cordless drill to drill the holes.  I first drilled a 1/8" pilot hole, then switched to the spade bit.  Slow speed and light pressure seemed to work best.  High speed will cause the acrylic to melt.  The black vents had a few small scratches from shipping but a Sharpie marker touched them right up.  I think I like the unpainted brushed aluminum vents better than the black.  The vents are also available painted in white and bronze.   The small enclosure is 3.5"x3.5"x4.3" and the large enclosure is 4.5"x4.5"x5".


wow i like this! where did you get them from and how much do they go for?


----------



## shebeen (Dec 9, 2013)

You can buy the vents (Aluminum open screen vent--tab style) from RoundVents.com.  The vents run from $0.65 for 1" to $2.30 for 4" (not including shipping).  Acrylic boxes can found on-line at ContainerStore.com, Amazon, Ebay and other sites.  Depending on where you live, there might be a Container Store within driving distance.  I go to the one in San Jose.


----------



## iamthegame06 (Dec 9, 2013)

there's a container store not too far from my place, i've been there once but i didn't see any of those..they had one that kinda looked like those but they were like red and blue..i didn't see the clear ones..i'd have to check again though! thanks!


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 9, 2013)

Do they make bigger containers like this? Like something you could maybe house a 5-7 inch T in?


----------



## iamthegame06 (Dec 9, 2013)

I got these awesome clear shoeboxes from the container store..the ones I got we're the men's size so it's slightly bigger than your usual shoebox..it's clear and it already has some holes on it..they're $10 though, but i think it's a pretty good deal! you should check it out!


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 9, 2013)

Paying $10 is better than paying $80.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 9, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> Do they make bigger containers like this? Like something you could maybe house a 5-7 inch T in?



Yes they do


----------



## shebeen (Dec 12, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Yep that's true. I'm thinking I might not use screens at all. Instead of making X number of large holes, I may just measure the average area of a single hole and drill smaller holes instead that in total equal the area of a single vent. I'm not sure which way is easiest, many holes vs a hole-saw bit on the larger sizes. I watched Robc videos and I can see myself cracking some boxes with the hole-saw bit.


Here's what I do with the small 2"x2"x3" Amec boxes.  







Rather than drill a bunch of random holes, I make a template with Open Office Draw of the hole pattern (or you can use graph paper); tape the template to the container and use a center punch or awl to make a small divot for each hole.  Then, drill the holes with a cordless drill.  A drill press would make this step much less tedious.  If I recall, I used a 1/16" bit or perhaps a tad smaller.  If you have a steady hand, you can skip the center punch.  The only time I've cracked an Amec box is while making the divots.  Be sure to support the back of the surface you're center punching with your finger.

If you're making a lot of these, it might be worth while to drill your hole pattern in a piece of aluminum plate or acrylic and use it as a drill guide.  You can use double sided tape to attach it to the Amec box.  This is what I'll do if I make any more of this size enclosure.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 12, 2013)

shebeen said:


> Here's what I do with the small 2"x2"x3" Amec boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I had in mind. Now, that I conquered using a Dremel for acrylic FINALLY, I'll look into my drill, might get an acrylic bit, I have quite a few to make.. The software temp is a great idea!


----------

